# Awfully quiet in here ladies!!!



## 1wildchild

Where is everyone? I hope you are all busy planning for that MS ladies get away!!! Sound off! What are you all up to?

I am winding down my school year. Archery on Tuesdays and learning how to fish


----------



## Frantz

One time, at band camp.....

Sorry, I have issues.....

Oops, wrong forum.....

I got nothing, moving to the Beer and Wine forums.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Im still here but I cant make that summer outing. Family reunion on 12th.


----------



## craftbrat

Hi, Still here, just busy with family stuff  and school  and riding my bike  when not busy. Oh yeah the pool is open now too. :coolgleam :coolgleam


----------



## SpawnSac27

*I noticed that this forum had been dead lately, but I just figured you ladies were busy cooking dinner and cleaning the house like you all should be! :lol:*





















Let me add that that was 100% saracasm. Just thought maybe it might draw some action into this forum


----------



## Michigander1

,Mich


----------



## Firecracker

still here, Been busy with Planting, cleaning, cooking, ( really!!)

Craftbrat, Mind if I join you in the Pool ? Our pool was ate up by Mice in the Shed  

What kind of Bike you ride?

I cant make that trip, there is just too much going on here, even tho Dad isnt comming this year  but him and my sister and her Family are planning on comming next year together !! YAY


----------



## autumnlovr

...been busy here too. Got the OK from the doctor that I can go back to working out at the fitness center. Gotta get into better shape for my elk hunt in October. Also been helping my hubby put in new diamond-plate floor & aluminum walls in the race car trailer. Yesterday, I installed two new poles in my pop-up blind. They shattered when the blind collapsed in one of those snowstorms last December. As much as I hate to shop....gotta go find gifts for 1 wedding, 1 50-yr anniversary & 2 baby showers.
And...YES, I am anxiously awaiting the M-S Women's weekend.


----------



## 1wildchild

SpawnSac27 said:


> *I noticed that this forum had been dead lately, but I just figured you ladies were busy cooking dinner and cleaning the house like you all should be! :lol:*
> 
> 
> Let me add that that was 100% saracasm. Just thought maybe it might draw some action into this forum





Michigander1 said:


> ,Mich


LMAO I think you figured wrong. There is a very fine line between bravery and stupidity....walk carefully!!!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Hey, I'm one of the few guys that post on this forum. I'ts just been slow news lately. However, I have been communicating with several teachers on the side with Salmon-in-the-Classroom projects.


----------



## Firecracker

hey our middle school teacher just did this she was getting awards and everything. She is awesome  very good teacher !


----------



## itchn2fish

Isn't a quiet lady an oxymoron?


----------



## Huntinggirl

Hey all, I am here to just been busy with out door stuff..and oh yeah...WORK TOO.

Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day!!

I still can't make it to the outing. Hopefully there will be another chance soon. You ladies are going to have a blast !!!


----------



## 1wildchild

itchn2fish said:


> Isn't a quiet lady an oxymoron?


It's jsut that we know if we keep yappin' long enough you will A) leave the house or B) hide in your man cave. Either one is prefereble to being underfoot!


----------



## Bellyup

I check this forum for up to date news on women in hopes of obtaining some insider information to be used at a future date.  So start gabbing !


----------



## 1wildchild

Don't try to figure the game out, we will just change the rules :evilsmile


----------



## Michigander1

1wildchild said:


> Don't try to figure the game out, we will just change the rules :evilsmile


:chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken::chicken:Mich


----------



## ERnurse

I am around, just been busy as everyone else planting the garden, new yard so I have been doing some landscaping, had 5 days off from work, I worked harder at home than at work, so when I go back in tomorrow it will be a vacation!!

I made it out fishing a couple of times in the past 5 days, got some walleyes in the feezer-- went this morning with my boyfriend we ended up with 8 walleye jigging in Algonac, had a good time, he had to go to work so we called it an early morning with 8 rather than try to limit at 12, but that is good because I had to clean them, gave them to the neighbor for a trade I made for some cow manure, --walleye filets for cow manure. hmmm...

other than that, nothing exciting.

who said something about an elk hunt in October?? 

I need to get busy planning my fall, I have nothing set up. I would like to do something. I am still thinking about getting a new bow, have to decide then make a run over to Kens and check them out.


----------



## wyldkat49766

SpawnSac27 said:


> *I noticed that this forum had been dead lately, but I just figured you ladies were busy cooking dinner and cleaning the house like you all should be! :lol:*
> 
> 
> Let me add that that was 100% saracasm. Just thought maybe it might draw some action into this forum



THATS what I have a HUSBAND for.......


----------



## craftbrat

Firecracker said:


> still here, Been busy with Planting, cleaning, cooking, ( really!!)
> 
> Craftbrat, Mind if I join you in the Pool ? Our pool was ate up by Mice in the Shed
> 
> What kind of Bike you ride?
> 
> I cant make that trip, there is just too much going on here, even tho Dad isnt comming this year  but him and my sister and her Family are planning on comming next year together !! YAY


 
Hi, sure come on over got lots of room.... i just purchased a used trek 800 sport seris 21 speed. had it for about a week, up to a little over 6 miles a day. sorry about your pool. cb


----------



## Firecracker

Wish i could find someone close to me to go biking with. I have NO fun going by myself..... I need someone to really kick me in the ***** lol.
If you werent so far down I would take you up on the Offer, and i would even bring Drinks !! hahah


----------



## autumnlovr

ERnurse said:


> who said something about an elk hunt in October?? I need to get busy planning my fall, I have nothing set up. I would like to do something.


That was me....I'M SOOOO GEEKED!



ERnurse said:


> I am still thinking about getting a new bow, have to decide then make a run over to Kens and check them out.


That's right....weren't we going to have a Women's Day @ Ken's? Let us know when.


----------



## 1wildchild

A women's day at Ken's...ahahahah I don't think his heart could take it!!!!


----------



## fishergirltc

I too have been busy with my garden...and getting the salmon boat ready!! 

I wish I could go to the womens outing...you guys will have a lot of fun i'm sure. If it wasn't my bf's birthday I would be going. Maybe next year.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

1wildchild said:


> Where is everyone? I hope you are all busy planning for that MS ladies get away!!!



Holy smoke they are dropping like flies!!!

You chicks sure can't make a plan and stick to it!!!!!


Babs- looks like if you want to enjoy a ladies weekend this summer, you better go pick out that Shorthair Puppy that you have been thinking about.....theres only females left in the litter!!!!


----------



## 1wildchild

NO MORE DOGS!!!! Two is plenty. :lol:


----------



## Neal

Quiet ladies?

I'm sorry, what was the problem again?


----------



## fishergirltc

Neal said:


> Quiet ladies?
> 
> I'm sorry, what was the problem again?


 
The problem...is that you are in a ladies forum being bad! Now go back to your corner Mr. Easterbunny!!


----------



## Firecracker

NEMichsportsman said:


> Holy smoke they are dropping like flies!!!
> 
> You chicks sure can't make a plan and stick to it!!!!!
> 
> 
> Babs- looks like if you want to enjoy a ladies weekend this summer, you better go pick out that Shorthair Puppy that you have been thinking about.....theres only females left in the litter!!!!


 
hey now, I said I wasnt for sure...... :sad:


----------



## Michigander1

1wildchild said:


> NO MORE DOGS!!!! Two is plenty. :lol:


Woof Woof /Hey btw wheres my River Wench .


----------



## 1wildchild

Neal said:


> Quiet ladies?
> 
> I'm sorry, what was the problem again?





fishergirltc said:


> The problem...is that you are in a ladies forum being bad! Now go back to your corner Mr. Easterbunny!!


 Neal! I know you KNOW BETTER!!! :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Michigander1 said:


> Woof Woof /Hey btw wheres my River Wench .


Hey, watch your a r s e  MR!!!!!...:lol:

I've been busy also.

Been busy preparing my daughter to go to Mackinaw Island for the summer to work. Taking her up this weekend and as long as all goes well, we will pick her up in late August. First time my baby will be leaving momma. I'm gonna miss her alot. Now I have no one to fish with on friday's. Looking forward to the free time however I know I will be lost without her.


----------



## Michigander1

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey, watch your a r s e MR!!!!!...:lol:
> 
> I've been busy also.
> 
> Been busy preparing my daughter to go to Mackinaw Island for the summer to work. Taking her up this weekend and as long as all goes well, we will pick her up in late August. First time my baby will be leaving momma. I'm gonna miss her alot. Now I have no one to fish with on friday's. Looking forward to the free time however I know I will be lost without her.


 That would be a cool job to have.Shes lucky.Dont worry to much.Maybe she find a nice young guy to hang out with :yikes:,Mich


----------



## RIVER LADY

Michigander1 said:


> That would be a cool job to have.Shes lucky.Dont worry to much.Maybe she find a nice young guy to hang out with :yikes:,Mich


....:lol: I'm not too worried. She'll be working for family. She'll have an eagle on her at all times. Thank goodness!!!!!!


----------



## 1wildchild

Shawn, give me two weeks and I will be able to fish on Friday's with ya! 8 actual work days, not that I am counting or anything


----------



## wyldkat49766

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey, watch your a r s e MR!!!!!...:lol:
> 
> I've been busy also.
> 
> Been busy preparing my daughter to go to Mackinaw Island for the summer to work. Taking her up this weekend and as long as all goes well, we will pick her up in late August. First time my baby will be leaving momma. I'm gonna miss her alot. Now I have no one to fish with on friday's. Looking forward to the free time however I know I will be lost without her.


I spent 3 summers working up there. She will like it.


----------



## bluesun7602

hi! i'm here!

i sign on my new house today so i've been busy getting all my ducks in a row on that, looking at appliances, fencing, siding, windows, doors, etc. i totally know the inside of menards by heart now. we spent monday at the cabin doing some fishing, i caught a couple bass and perch and the boys caught some walleye over the weekend so we've been eating great the last couple of nights!

i've been trying to convince BF that we should get another dog. my lab's mama just had what will probably be her last litter and i want my girl to have a little buddy. BF's not at all for it, but i don't really care... my dog, my house, my money, quitcherrbttchin. :cheeky-sm


----------



## RIVER LADY

bluesun7602 said:


> hi! i'm here!
> 
> i sign on my new house today so i've been busy getting all my ducks in a row on that, looking at appliances, fencing, siding, windows, doors, etc. i totally know the inside of menards by heart now. we spent monday at the cabin doing some fishing, i caught a couple bass and perch and the boys caught some walleye over the weekend so we've been eating great the last couple of nights!
> 
> i've been trying to convince BF that we should get another dog. my lab's mama just had what will probably be her last litter and i want my girl to have a little buddy. BF's not at all for it, *but i don't really care... my dog, my house, my money, quitcherrbttchin. :cheeky-sm*




*Darn straight, you go girl. :lol:*

*Congrats. *


----------



## Bellyup

BF's don't count in her book, we know who wears the pants in that house ! 

Got a question, any truth to men are much better cooks than ladies on the old BBQ ?


----------



## tangleknot

1wildchild said:


> Where is everyone? I hope you are all busy planning for that MS ladies get away!!! Sound off! What are you all up to?
> 
> I am winding down my school year. Archery on Tuesdays and learning how to fish


I seriously am beginning to think May/beginning of June is the busiest time of the year for us. School honors night, track banquets, school parties, graduations, field day, weddings, showers, etc., etc.... What a busy time of the year!

Snuck out fishing when possible and look forward to enjoying the summer. Hope the ladies MS getaway goes well.


----------



## Michigander1

1wildchild said:


> AHAHAHA be careful in the woods. We are EVERYWHERE.


Good deal.I like barefoot woman in the woods ,Mich


----------



## Huntinggirl

You are a brave sole Mr Mich.....


----------



## Bellyup

I thought all the gals like to gossip ! How else can I keep up with my lurking about here and finding out if Riverlady has started that website yet for single outdoors people !


----------



## RIVER LADY

Bellyup said:


> I thought all the gals like to gossip ! How else can I keep up with my lurking about here and finding out if Riverlady has started that website yet for single outdoors people !


 
Bellyup, 
Not all of us like to gossip. as for that website for single outdoors people. Well, I have such high standards that the screening process to be an acceptable candidate for the website would be very vigorous and very few would meet the qualifications. There are something's that an outdoors person should never settle for less then. :evil:


----------



## Michigander1

Where are my Wenches .Mich


----------



## autumnlovr

Hi Mich...I'm still here. I think all the other ladies are PO'd at you & not answering :lol: or else they're still busy. Since it's right before the 4th & most of us are in the kitchen preparing pot luck dishes for the picnics, or running to town to get the beer, they're probably too busy to talk to you. :evilsmile


----------



## wyldkat49766

Oh I was here. I just didn't want to take the nosedive and reply first. LMAO.....


----------



## Lisa23

Michigander1 said:


> Where are my Wenches .Mich


The last guy that refered to Me as "My Wench" is looking for a prostetic, Any one have a golfball that they can spare? How about a 3/4oz egg sinker?


----------



## susie2005777

OK Lisa, I was not gonna enter into any of the forums to voice my opinion. But, I had to laugh about your response to Michigander. LOL..Keep up the good work...I really enjoy reading the forums. Obviously, they are pretty entertaining.. Thanks.


----------



## autumnlovr

My co-worker and her sisters all called each other Wenches, they wore it as a badge of honor & sisterhood. They made me an honorary wench, so I'm not offended by the term, in fact...I kinda like it. I don't mind being called a crone or a muse either.


----------



## Huntinggirl

I'm back !! Hope everyone had a GREAT holiday weekend !!! Even you Mich !


----------



## Firecracker

hey girls how was the big weekend? 
ours was fine,,, I burned to the crisp. ,,,,, still kinda simmering today 

Looking to buy a camper, GIRLS cross youre fingers we get the Loan !!!


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> I'm back !! Hope everyone had a GREAT holiday weekend !!! Even you Mich !


Hi Huntinggirl!! Where you been hiding? Shacked up with some stud.
I am going to have to start flirting in this forums. Seems to be working for Mich :lol: 
Hey Mich you need a wingman?:lol::lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Lisa23 said:


> The last guy that refered to Me as "My Wench" is looking for a prostetic, Any one have a golfball that they can spare? How about a 3/4oz egg sinker?


 She is a fisty one. She will whoop you Mich.:lol::lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> Hi Huntinggirl!! Where you been hiding? Shacked up with some stud.
> I am going to have to start flirting in this forums. Seems to be working for Mich :lol:
> Hey Mich you need a wingman?:lol::lol:


 
Hi Wetland

I have been a good girl..... Just enjoying Summer time, try not to stay cooped up in the house. Haven't seen you around in awhile....Are you shacking up with some stud ????


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Hi Wetland
> 
> I have been a good girl..... Just enjoying Summer time, try not to stay cooped up in the house. Haven't seen you around in awhile....Are you shacking up with some stud ????


 That is good to see you been a good girl.:evilsmile:lol: That is cool you are getting to chill a little bit. The last week I been back tearing it up making up for lots time on here. Got very busy at work so I had to cut back on my playing. This stud is just shacked up with himself.:lol::lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> That is good to see you been a good girl.:evilsmile:lol: That is cool you are getting to chill a little bit. The last week I been back tearing it up making up for lots time on here. Got very busy at work so I had to cut back on my playing. This stud is just shacked up with himself.:lol::lol:


 
I know, I just do not think that it is fair that they expect us to work while we are there all day....:tsk: I will probably be around a little more this week, as with you have lots to catch up on !!


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> I know, I just do not think that it is fair that they expect us to work while we are there all day....:tsk: I will probably be around a little more this week, as with you have lots to catch up on !!


 Come out and play. The MS is such a great place to be. There are tons of great people on here.


----------



## Michigander1

Wetlandhunter said:


> Hi Huntinggirl!! Where you been hiding? Shacked up with some stud.
> I am going to have to start flirting in this forums. Seems to be working for Mich :lol:
> Hey Mich you need a wingman?:lol::lol:


 Hey .Tell ya what.All my WENCHES are happy .I work them in as needed ,Mich


----------



## RIVER LADY

Michigander1 said:


> Hey .Tell ya what.All my WENCHES are happy .I work them in as needed ,Mich


 
Mich, come here. Just a little closer. that's good, right there. Now let me slap you up side the head and wake you up. :lol:


----------

